# Missing grey cockatiel



## jinnyb (Nov 2, 2010)

Please help me find my baby
He's mostly grey cockatiel with a lil white 
He flew off in fright on Thursday evening about 8pm from the Belgrave area in Leicester 
He's about a year old, don't speak words as yet but recognises his name (pronounced shee yam)

He's quite shy & timid with strangers but will let you pick him up on your finger

Contact no: 
07817 643492

Please I'd be so greatful if anyone sees him
I'm beyond worried for him


----------

